# Dumbbells for home



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

So I can't decide between fixed dbs, oly dbs or spinlocks.

I was thinking olys because of space saving and heavy duty but I don't know if I'd trust them for things like hammers

Spinlocks are abit thin?

Fixed are an option but expensive and space could be an issue in a few months


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> So I can't decide between fixed dbs, oly dbs or spinlocks.
> 
> I was thinking olys because of space saving and heavy duty but I don't know if I'd trust them for things like hammers
> 
> ...


 No point asking people who have no idea how much space/money etc you do/don't have. Just get what you want, you're using them.

If it was me and I had space and money, I'd love a set of Dumbbells from say 8kg up to 50. Obviously I'd love a bench to go with em too.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

RoskaL said:


> Spinlocks are abit thin?


 Why is that a problem?

You can get long 18'' bars which should allow you to train very heavy. Spinlocks would be the cheapest option, just means you need to change weights between sets.

If you have the space then fixed is a good option. One way to do it cheaper would be to buy a few spinlock handles and make up the dumbells yourself that you will use in your workout. If your not in a rush keep checking ebay as you might find fixed ones going cheap.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I have gone through all of the options you list plus the selectabells etc.

finally got a second hand set of ironmasters with 120lb add on kit. Never looked back, best Dumbbells ever.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Why is that a problem?
> 
> You can get long 18'' bars which should allow you to train very heavy. Spinlocks would be the cheapest option, just means you need to change weights between sets.
> 
> If you have the space then fixed is a good option. One way to do it cheaper would be to buy a few spinlock handles and make up the dumbells yourself that you will use in your workout. If your not in a rush keep checking ebay as you might find fixed ones going cheap.


 they are useful indeed but a bugger to use as weight get heavy if you want to rest them on your knees first for something like incline press, just a matter of getting used to them


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Iron masters are pretty pricey

I'm thinking of just buying some bodypower pro dumbells and build a collection of them up

It's between them or rubber hex ones I think

What sort of price would you expect to pay for second hand ironmasters?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> they are useful indeed but a bugger to use as weight get heavy if you want to rest them on your knees first for something like incline press, just a matter of getting used to them


 Well I've got a big rack of commercial dumbells now but I never really found that a problem with spin locks. For flat bench I jut had the dumbells so the edges of the plates were on my leg and the dumbell bar went down the outside of my leg. For seated shoulder press I get the dumbells into position before I sit down.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Well I've got a big rack of commercial dumbells now but I never really found that a problem with spin locks. For flat bench I jut had the dumbells so the edges of the plates were on my leg and the dumbell bar went down the outside of my leg. For seated shoulder press I get the dumbells into position before I sit down.


 yup can be done, I have stabbed myself in the knee a few times with them 

They are a viable alternative indeed to fixed weight. I wonder about those new fancy adjustable dumbells that can be adjusted with a dial but would worry about the durability of them over the years especially at higher weights . Might be just a fancy toy


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

RoskaL said:


> Iron masters are pretty pricey
> 
> I'm thinking of just buying some bodypower pro dumbells and build a collection of them up
> 
> ...


 I have a full set 2.5-45kg of bodypower dumbells, they are good. Do you want to buy them?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you do go the spinlock route then powerhooks are an option to help get them into position.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Got home and the misses has got me these

Whilst they weren't what I was planning they're pretty awesome


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> yup can be done, I have stabbed myself in the knee a few times with them
> 
> They are a viable alternative indeed to fixed weight. I wonder about those new fancy adjustable dumbells that can be adjusted with a dial but would worry about the durability of them over the years especially at higher weights . Might be just a fancy toy


 I just got my brother some that go up to 24kg. He is not into the weights like I am and just want to lose his gut. They are similar to bowflex but from a different maker. I don't think dropping them would be a good idea but more interested how strong the mechanism to change the weights is. I got him these and not spin locks as I think being easier to change he would use them more often.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I just got my brother some that go up to 24kg. He is not into the weights like I am and just want to lose his gut. They are similar to bowflex but from a different maker. I don't think dropping them would be a good idea but more interested how strong the mechanism to change the weights is. I got him these and not spin locks as I think being easier to change he would use them more often.


 pyrmid up and down, drop sets would be great on these, but how the mechanism lasts over the years remains to be seen, Not cheap if they break


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

RoskaL said:


> Got home and the misses has got me these
> 
> Whilst they weren't what I was planning they're pretty awesome
> 
> ...


 keep us updated mate, would like to see how you get on with them


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Not had a huge amount of useage buy they're really good tbh. Weight changes are easy, they're abit noisy but seem really well made

Got abit of a bargain with these


----------

